# 1.8 TSI Oil Filter Confusion



## TurboDieselPoint (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I’m about to change the oil in my 2017 Volkswagen Passat SE with the 1.8 TSI engine.

Point of confusion #1: On VW.com’s parts site, I see that the car is supposed to use part number 06K115562. However, the dealership gave me a box labelled 06L115562B. Is this the same thing as 06K115562? If so, why the different number?

Point of confusion #2: When I open the box, I find a yellow and white MANN filter, complete with the Audi logo, with 06L115466C printed on it! What gives?

Please tell me I have the right filter.

Thanks!


----------



## avs (May 23, 2012)

If you go to the Mann filter website, 06L115466, 06L115562, 06K115562, 06L115562B and HU6002z are all interchangeable with each other.
I believe the reason for the different part numbers for the filter is to distinguish the suppliers making the filter for vw.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

avs said:


> If you go to the Mann filter website, 06L115466, 06L115562, 06K115562, 06L115562B and HU6002z are all interchangeable with each other.
> I believe the reason for the different part numbers for the filter is to distinguish the suppliers making the filter for vw.


Ive only noticed difference in boxes, the one without the B comes in a brown box with a Volkswagen logo and smells like matches. The one with a B comes in a white n grey box with the VW and Audi logo, inside looks like the same filter. One of them might be a gray market filter who knows, both said made in Czech republic.


----------

